# Puppy jumps on daycare kids and parents.



## abbb (Feb 22, 2013)

I am at a loss on how to stop my puppy from jumping on parents and kidz when they arrive in the morning or getting picked up. I know what I am suppose to do but I am unable to completely give my attention to training the puppy because parents want my attention to be on their children. ( and rightly so)
Any ideas???


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Keep the dog away from the kids!!

Its not safe for the puppy OR the kids.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Put the puppy on a leash. The dog is excited to see all the people, and I am sure the high pitched "hello" from the parents doesn't help puppy calm down.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

abbb said:


> I am at a loss on how to stop my puppy from jumping on parents and kidz when they arrive in the morning or getting picked up. I know what I am suppose to do but I am unable to completely give my attention to training the puppy because parents want my attention to be on their children. ( and rightly so)
> Any ideas???


You're the daycare operator I assume? (as in, not just another parent of a child at the daycare)

The dog should be crated or penned in a room whenever there are children from the daycare in your home. Give the puppy a Kong filled with a tasty treat like high quality canned dog food or peanut butter (freeze the filled kong to make it last longer) or a durable nylabone chew. Then have someone else take the dog outside regularly or have another responsible adult watch the children while you take the dog outside.

There should be zero unsupervised interaction and zero unleashed (even supervised) interaction between any of the children and the puppy. The puppy should only interact with a child while leashed and under the supervision of both the child's parent/guardian AND you (the puppy's owner)

Otherwise, you have a major liability issue and are potentially violating daycare regulations (health and safety, would depend on your area of course).

Oh, and the puppy's potty area should be separate from anywhere the children play outside. Even if you clean up immediately after he relieves himself.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree they should not be in contact. I work in a doggy daycare and a few of our clients are operators of child daycares, the dogs are not even in the house at the same time, and the doggy daycare expense is able to be written off as a buisness expense.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to totally agree with Shell on this one.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think dogs should be in daycares at all. It's just a disaster waiting to happen, and it's not really fair to the dog. Keep her in another room when people are there, otherwise you're risking an Incident that could end up horribly for everyone involved.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Puppies and kids...that's how I ended up with Manna in the first place. Sorry but in my mind puppies should not be around young kids ever. An adult dog and a young kid can work or an older kid and a puppy can work the best would be an adult dog and an older kid/teen, but never 2 young ones together, that's asking for trouble. 

Daycare's are worse because you don't know how these kids are taught to at home to treat animals or if they are even taught about how to treat animals at all. You have many kids outnumbering the puppy and a puppy that is more than likely being over whelmed by kids that don't know how to read a puppy. 
Someone is likely to get hurt very soon. 

Keep them in different rooms, small one on one visits might work but I wouldn't do that with other people's kids.


----------



## abbb (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for all of your comments.
I have been worried sick about the daycare and the kids. My last dog was a lab/pit and was so quiet and was more like a wall flower and I never really worried much. This dog scares me. I almost wish I hadn't gotten her, don't get me wrong I love her to pieces. i am just concerned how she fits in.
I think keeping her away from the kids is the best way to go. I would never forgive myself if some sweet little kid got hurt. 
I also wouldn't want anything to happen to my sweet puppy either.
thanks


----------

